# Mosquito Lake



## Randall (May 16, 2004)

Fished in Minnesota many years ago and had a blast catching Northern Pike....I'd love to troll Mosquito lake for them. Is there a good enough population that I might land a few trolling lures?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Early spring is best on the north end but they can be caught year round.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Randall said:


> Fished in Minnesota many years ago and had a blast catching Northern Pike....I'd love to troll Mosquito lake for them. Is there a good enough population that I might land a few trolling lures?


Not sure about trolling Im sure you can catch them that way but casting in the shallows like you would for bass is a good choice. You can also target the weeds in like 3 to 5 foot of water with moving baits we always get some that way aslo.


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Pikie bay!
Nw side of lake. Weeds and muck but always get a few by catch after other species.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

They'er everywhere at mosquito. I've caught more crappie fishing then anything. I've caught some trolling but more on just a minnow and slip bobber. My little girl even got one crappie fishing.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Trolling would be kinda tough this time of year.


----------



## Eyes on te ice (Dec 7, 2018)

icebucketjohn said:


> Trolling would be kinda tough this time of year.


Your doing a pretty good job of right now!


----------



## CDUCK (Feb 7, 2012)

now you did it , boy are you in trouble !


----------



## wivywoo (Apr 30, 2012)

CharlieKelly said:


> I keep a rubber mallet in my boat for anytime one of these critters decides to take my bait. And if I ever catch any while ice fishing, my view is, the seagulls gotta eat too. I just chuck 'em and leave 'em on the ice.
> 
> Cant stand those fish.


Hopefully you're just trying to get people riled up with that comment. That would be such a waste of a great tasting fish if that's the case. Take the time to learn how to clean them and they are as good as any fish you will eat. I hope to catch them every time I go out ice fishing and purposely set up tip-ups for them.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

He isn't worth debating, just ignore.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

CharlieKelly said:


> I keep a rubber mallet in my boat for anytime one of these critters decides to take my bait. And if I ever catch any while ice fishing, my view is, the seagulls gotta eat too. I just chuck 'em and leave 'em on the ice.
> 
> Cant stand those fish.



You should have your license revoked and are a poor excuse of a fisherman and sportsman. God so insufferable


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

just hit that report button like everyone else does. Trolling is trolling, correct?


----------



## Randall (May 16, 2004)

icebucketjohn said:


> Trolling would be kinda tough this time of year.


Thinking more of fishing in the spring!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

K gonefishin said:


> You should have your license revoked and are a poor excuse of a fisherman and sportsman. God so insufferable


True that! Now, Pike are way down my list of edible fish, so I just release them if I catch them. FWIW when we would take fishing trips to Canada, if it was cloudy and windy, we'd fish for walleye. If it was clear and sunny, we'd go for pike. They are a blast to catch! 

For the OP, I caught 2 of the biggest pike of my life trolling red & white magnum Hot 'n Tots in the old creek channel about a half mile north of the causeway. We couldn't find the walleye to save our lives and we were trying something different. Also, immediately after ice out you will find them shallow in the Pikie Bay area, but it's hard to troll in that area. They can be caught on dead bait and quick strike rigs. Good luck.


----------



## Jarhead (Apr 11, 2007)

the biggest pike I’ve seen from Mosquito was on April 1st 1981. I was 11 at the time & was next to my father jigging a silver buddy off of Walnut bridge for walleyes when he caught the short lived state record 44” 20lb 11oz


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Have caught many nice pike from mosquito ice fishing, and I can tell you they will test your ice equipment. Definately a fantastic eating fish especially through the ice. 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

For icing them on tip ups at mosquito, what's a go to bait? Goldie's, chubs, mini gill or mini perch??? Never got one through the ice. Usually just put large minnows on my tip ups.

Seen guys on youtube using hotdogs, hahaha.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

I caught all my pike while jigging for walleye 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Cast hjs,swim baits, and mepps spinners around the shoreline you'll hook into them. Trolling for them in our area isn't as productive. Just go bass fishing basically. You'll hookem


----------



## wivywoo (Apr 30, 2012)

Pooch said:


> For icing them on tip ups at mosquito, what's a go to bait? Goldie's, chubs, mini gill or mini perch??? Never got one through the ice. Usually just put large minnows on my tip ups.
> 
> Seen guys on youtube using hotdogs, hahaha.


I put on the largest minnows I have until I get a dink perch and then they go on the hook. If you can find golden shiners around here, those work well. Also suckers.


----------



## Randall (May 16, 2004)

set-the-drag said:


> Cast hjs,swim baits, and mepps spinners around the shoreline you'll hook into them. Trolling for them in our area isn't as productive. Just go bass fishing basically. You'll hookem


I really appreciate all the help....I'm not picky how I catch the Pike, casting or trolling, I'd just love to put my son onto a couple. I think I'll give it a shot come spring!


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

set-the-drag said:


> Cast hjs,swim baits, and mepps spinners around the shoreline you'll hook into them. Trolling for them in our area isn't as productive. Just go bass fishing basically. You'll hookem


I've caught them on the lake multiple times drifting n trolling. Usually on larger stick baits. Was talking of tips on icing them. Thanks


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Pike are better eating than eyes. They actually have some flavor. I've always believed people like walleyes because they have no taste. Just taste like whatever you batter them or bake them with


----------

